# Do not restart the computer after installing ports.



## valsorym (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello everyone.
After installing the software, such as

```
sysutils/dvtm
lang/python32
ports-mgmt/psearch
```

To run the program I need to restarting the computer.
Otherwise the program will not start.

How to update information about the installed software?


----------



## anomie (Sep 2, 2011)

No reboot needed. I'm going to assume you're using a C shell, and by "not start" you mean it's not in your PATH. If that's correct, a simple -
`% rehash`
- will do the trick.


----------



## valsorym (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks.
Yes it works.


----------

